# Brindle?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Brindle Friesian Sport Horse

The Friesian cross filly had brindle like markings on her shoulder (not shoulder barring). is it brindle or a samadic mutation?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to see if it is there when she is grown up. She is brown, which tends to have a bit of countershading as it is. However, the way the marking looks, I lean towards a somatic mutation.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Isn't this horse owned by someone on this forum? (Or maybe HGS)...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It doesn't look like anything special, but I cannot even imagine what they want for her.. Half Friesian AND a mildly different color?!! Hold the phone, guys! 

sigh..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Po, that's just exactly what I was thinking. I'm betting 5 figures or more....

She's cute and seems well built, but no cuter or better built than many of the other unregisterable grade yearlings out there.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I must be blind. I didn't even see any markings on her shoulders. I forgot which forum, but someone was going to breed their rather iffy paint mare to that stud.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

What I fail to understand is why do people feel they need to cross their horses with friesians in the first place? The majority I see just get a horrible mismatch of traits from the two different breeds. Now this filly look nice but that doesn't happen always. I think friesians should just be bred with other friesians period.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Agreed on not out crossing. Now Arabs crossed to draft breeds tend to be well built but out crossing should onlybe done if there is a registry ( ex half Arab, warmbloods, appendix, drum horse). If you do breed a grade you better be planning on keeping it or make it worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

So this horse is a big no no too? Normally I agree with not crossing Friesians, but the canadians for the way they're built aren't that different.
ON HOLD - FRIESIAN / CANADIAN X 7 yr old MARE - Beautiful Girl - Kitchener / Waterloo Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo
And here's a pure canadian
http://www.myhorse.ca/images/Black_Stallion_horse.jpg


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think a pretty decent rule would be to breed a horse with the same breeds in it's lineage, for example Quarter horses to thoroughbreds. Of course there are always exceptions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I must be missing something as I see no traits of a Brindle in this filly... If anything she could appear to have a "dun" trait before a Brindle if she has markings on her withers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nokotaheaven said:


> So this horse is a big no no too? Normally I agree with not crossing Friesians, but the canadians for the way they're built aren't that different.
> ON HOLD - FRIESIAN / CANADIAN X 7 yr old MARE - Beautiful Girl - Kitchener / Waterloo Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo
> 
> 
> ...


But with that first one, she's priced for what she is...a green broke grade with a good temperament. They aren't trying to jack up her price to $5K more than she's worth simply because she's got Friesian in her lines.

I wouldn't have bred for something like her, but she's here and she's a decent enough horse for what she is which is, basically, a plow horse that somebody taught to be ridden.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The outcome can also depend on which way the breeding goes. A breeder has had very good luck crossing his drafts to a TB stallion which produced nice sport horses. A friend had an arab/Percheron cross. Whoa. Big bodied Percheron with a little arab head, but she loved him.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> The outcome can also depend on which way the breeding goes. A breeder has had very good luck crossing his drafts to a TB stallion which produced nice sport horses. A friend had an arab/Percheron cross. Whoa. Big bodied Percheron with a little arab head, but she loved him.


The real problem is that you might get a little arab body and a giant percheron head..................


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Hang on Fi said:


> I must be missing something as I see no traits of a Brindle in this filly... If anything she could appear to have a "dun" trait before a Brindle if she has markings on her withers.


Nothing about that horse is dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol That is the risk in breeding and why I don't. I COULD have bred my grade arab mare but she has nothing besides a good personality she would pass on. I know she was bred in the past and that in itself bothers me. I see all these freisian crosses going for SOOOO much money. I just found a not broke zorse going to 7k! Who is going to pay that for a grade? Or better yet a zorse? At least the filly has nice confo.

(here is the zorse just for the heck of it Zorse, horse)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, you know the saying "A fool and his money are soon parted"? For some reason, the more money folks have, the bigger fools they are about spending it. I'm sure there is some rich idiot out there that would gladly fork over 7K for a zorse because they're "unique and speshul".


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I spent $500.00 on my mare when I baught her. I think she is worth more than that but when I got her she was not utd on shots or vet care. Had not had her feet done in 3 years and was a horse with shotty brakes at best. Not to mention any farrier was going to charge me a crazy abount to shoe her because of her quarter crack. I love my mare and would not trade her for the world. But I realy hate seeing expensive unbroke grades for sale. You could not pay me to take one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You know, I can certainly understand someone who's looking to excel at some certain discipline buying a horse (even a grade) from proven parents that already has proven siblings on the ground. Sometimes, even in the most unusual crosses, you find a particular pairing that seems to produce well every time.

However, those horses that are slapped with big price tags for being "designer" or "speshul" just because they happen to have a parent with splashy color or lots of hair are pointless.

IMHO, the average rider doesn't need to go out and buy the most expensive foal there is. So long as you've got a good trainer, almost any horse can become a good horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like to know what does the breed of this filly, and all the kinda rude comments about it have to do with the thread that was started " Brindle " 
umm Moderators.. this is not even about the thread that was started.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

This was the picture that the original question was about. This is off of the site.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

There are no rude comments about the filly. Most people said she was a well put togeather filly. Its the price for a grade with no traning people where commentng on. And I agree it did get off topic.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, that's what happens with almost every thread, it's evolution of discussion, where the conversation morphs and changes to include topics not covered at the beginning but are related to the original topic.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't recall seeing a price. A horse is worth whatever somebody is willing to pay. You can't say how much that is. Some people will pay huge amounts of money just for papers, special training, temperament, or color when others may not find those things interesting.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

@Celeste: Ah, now I see the brindle. It's hard to justify some brindling on smaller images, nice to see it "articulated."

Be neat if she kept it as she got older


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Nothing about that horse is dun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a bay dun, I know what a dun is. I was making a bit of a sarcastic remark


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Celeste said:


> This was the picture that the original question was about. This is off of the site.


Oh, now I see the markings they are talking about. This is off topic, but I love that filly. She can hang her halter in my barn anytime.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Hey, that's what happens with almost every thread, it's evolution of discussion, where the conversation morphs and changes to include topics not covered at the beginning but are related to the original topic.


This is how conversations evolve and mature. In other words keeps them interesting. No harm is done if going off topic . Shalom


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Back on topic  I would say that mark is somatic mutation not brindle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

